# Detailed Clean - New Products from CarPro, Chemical Guys



## DetailedClean

Pleased to announce we now have stock of a few new items from both CarPro and Chemical Guys including restock of a couple products that have been out for a while.

*CarPro:*

CarPro FlyBy 30 Kit - £14.94

CarPro Polyshave Decontamination Towel - £27.94


CarPro Cquartz DLUX Kit 30ml - £24.94

*Chemical Guys:*


Chemical Guys All Clean 16oz - £8.94


Chemical Guys HoneyDew Snow Foam 16oz - £8.94


Chemical Guys Mr Pink Shampoo 16oz - £8.94


Chemical Guys Metal Wax 16oz - £12.94

We also have the Chemical Guys Wooly Mammoth Drying Towel back in stock.

Don't forget to use your discount code in the post signature below, thank you for looking. :thumb:


----------



## Carshine

How about the CG Orangutang Towel? Will you offer these? I want one


----------



## DetailedClean

We will request some in our next delivery and will update once available.


----------



## Carshine

DetailedClean said:


> We will request some in our next delivery and will update once available.


Did you get it yet? Really want these towels..


----------



## DetailedClean

Not yet we are waiting on more stock however


----------

